
Ask HN: Idea Tuesday - vincent_s
Do you have ideas that you will simply not have the time to implement? Share them here.<p>Related: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=idea%20sunday&amp;sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=story
======
manx
A 'Wikipedia of Arguments' as a base for large-scale decision making.

This is important for huge problems like climate change, where one person
alone cannot have all the knowledge to make the right decision.

If I had the time or money, I would work full-time on this project. I think
it's one of the most important problems of our time. There is a group of
researchers and developers having a weekly zoom call about it. But the whole
project lacks funding.

Read more details here:

[https://github.com/canonical-debate-lab/paper](https://github.com/canonical-
debate-lab/paper)

[https://www.societylibrary.org/](https://www.societylibrary.org/)

